
Work/Life balance is bullshit - symbolepro
https://medium.com/desk-of-van-schneider/work-life-balance-is-bullshit-f51bf8b3767
======
zebraflask
I think this would go over better as a LinkedIn post.

------
bizbitz
“I asked a “Waste Collector” on the street what happened that he has to work
in this job?”

This guy sounds like an asshole, tbh

